# Chinese Basketball Discussion Thread



## carayip (Jan 15, 2003)

Anyone here who can discuss with me?


----------



## . (Jun 30, 2003)

MEEEEEEEEEEE !!!!! i always wanted to discuss more about chinese basketball with someone from this board but lot of times the person just said "SORRY MAN I DONT KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT ASIAN BASKETBALL, SORRY DUDE"

do you have any link about young promising tall chinese prospects ??
i would love to share thoughts with you
reply me as soon as you can
my yahoo id name is [email protected]


----------



## carayip (Jan 15, 2003)

You are banned on this board. 

I follow Chinese b-ball (especially the national team) very closely.


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

Do you know Yi Jianlians stats from the 02-03 season in the CBA?


----------



## carayip (Jan 15, 2003)

7.1 mpg, 3.5 ppg 1.89 rpg, 0.31 bpg, 52.4 fg%, 56.8 ft%

He's still a bench player on the team. But he had a few good performances in the championship series.


----------



## carayip (Jan 15, 2003)

I will find out the other stats for Yi later on. He sure has a lot of promise and has incredible youth on his side. Order of pick depends on his progress in these next few years, really difficult to predict right now.


----------



## carayip (Jan 15, 2003)

Yi Jian Lian's other stats: played 26 games, 0 3pt fg% (0/1), 0.35 dunks per game, 0.15 apg, 0.38 spg, 1.19 being fouled per games, 1.08 committed fouls per game, 0.31 turnovers per game.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

I kind of know CBA basketball.


----------



## chris916 (May 16, 2003)

I would like to discuss Chinese basketball with you guys. China has Yao Ming and will have a long lines of propects coming up. But don't get caught up with the CBA too much. It's simply not a very strong league, basketball-wise. Teams are averaging 120 points per game there. It's crazy....


----------



## carayip (Jan 15, 2003)

The problem for the CBA is that the coaching was simply not good enough.


----------



## $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ (Aug 7, 2003)

hey carayip i would love to discuss more about chinese basketball with you, i am very interested in those young tall chinese players....those who are above 6-9 (206 cm)
i wonder who will be the one select in the next year's draft, my pick will be "MO KE", the big guy who play for the bayi rocket, hes about 6-11 (209 cm) and very mobile although not very athletic jump-wise but is a very fundamentally sound player, build a lot like wang zhi zhi but is a lot tougher, especially on defense and boards, look for him to be a second round pick next year.


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

What about this other young prospect Mo Guo-Chao? Someone reported about him in this forum some months ago. Where's he playing now?


----------



## carayip (Jan 15, 2003)

The Chinese NT was 5-0 vs USBA, 3-0 (so far) vs Melbourne Tigers during recent warm-up games.


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

*Yi Jianlian unable to enter the NBA Draft till 2009?*

The Chinese goverment didn't allow Yao Ming to leave the CBA before he was 22. So they do now with Xue Yuyang. They try to increase the level of the CBA with this "method" (keeping the biggest talents as long as possible).

The big question is: *Will Yi Jianlian have to wait till he's 22, too?*


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Hopefully not.



Dumb question from me: Does HK have a separate bball league or is the same league as the Chinese one?


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Yi Jianlian unable to enter the NBA Draft till 2009?*



> Originally posted by <b>bender</b>!
> The Chinese goverment didn't allow Yao Ming to leave the CBA before he was 22. So they do now with Xue Yuyang. They try to increase the level of the CBA with this "method" (keeping the biggest talents as long as possible).
> 
> The big question is: *Will Yi Jianlian have to wait till he's 22, too?*


I believe that with Yao Ming, they'll see the errors of their ways.. be it next year and/or 3 years from now, my bet is they will allow Yi Jianlian to enter the draft before then... he may have to follow the grueling schedule that Yao does currently, but thats the sacrifice.

Stuart


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ben</b>!
> Dumb question from me: Does HK have a separate bball league or is the same league as the Chinese one?


Hongkong has it's team in the CBA, the _Flying Dragons_. The team is new, last season was their first one. Xue Yuyang was playing for them last year.


----------

